# Trainer in Brampton/Mississauga area



## sony kkc (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello Fellow GSD owners.

Was wondering if anyone knew of any GSD trainers in or around brampton/mississauga area. What do they normally charge for training? any feedback would be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A friend of mine goes to Gemini K9. 

I know nothing about them other than my friend enjoys training there and speaks highly of them.

They do both private lessons and started schH training with them.


----------



## sony kkc (Feb 18, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> A friend of mine goes to Gemini K9.
> 
> I know nothing about them other than my friend enjoys training there and speaks highly of them.
> 
> They do both private lessons and started schH training with them.


Thank you Elisabeth. I checked out their website and they are in scarborough. Too far from us. Thnx for the info though


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Olympus K9 Services International - Call 1-866-242-7220 x.4101 | Home

These guys are in brampton, Williams Parkway and just east of torbram. These guys know their stuff.


----------



## sony kkc (Feb 18, 2013)

ShenzisMom said:


> Olympus K9 Services International - Call 1-866-242-7220 x.4101 | Home
> 
> These guys are in brampton, Williams Parkway and just east of torbram. These guys know their stuff.


Thank you for your reply.Any idea about their charges?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry, I don't. Give them a ring


----------

